# Texas Cuber discord server



## Tucker Chamberlain (Aug 9, 2022)

Hello! Recently at Southern Championship, a lot of people were asking if there was a public Texas cubers discord server. There wasn't at the time but me as well as a group of people have now put together a discord server for cubers in the Texas area. Here we have chats to talk about your PB,s, favorite algs, server lets cube sessions, meet people in your area, and more. If youre interested, here is the invite link, https://discord.gg/3vZxgGndxy


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm not from texas


----------



## Ryan Pilat (Aug 9, 2022)

okay and


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 9, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I'm not from texas


he wouldn't want you anyway


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 9, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> he wouldn't want you anyway


im too slow


----------



## HarrisonM (Aug 10, 2022)

Tucker Chamberlain said:


> Hello! Recently at Southern Championship, a lot of people were asking if there was a public Texas cubers discord server. There wasn't at the time but me as well as a group of people have now put together a discord server for cubers in the Texas area. Here we have chats to talk about your PB,s, favorite algs, server lets cube sessions, meet people in your area, and more. If youre interested, here is the invite link, https://discord.gg/3vZxgGndxy


If non texas people aren’t allowed then can you please mention that? or if i’m gonna get banned like that just because one of the admins doesnt like me then that’s kinda unfair


----------

